# Radiator Cooling Fan Replacement



## RedVDub07 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,
The radiator cooling fan on the driver's side in my father's '01 allroad 2.7T 6spd cracked and a chunk of it broke off while driving yesterday. It's not currently making contact with anything when it spins, but its obviously off balance and only a matter of time before the rest of it comes apart. Is it possible to replace this without pulling the whole front end of the car (including the radiator and a/c condenser) off, or is this gong to be a major project? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

